# Replacing tire jack on Jeep - Need suggestions



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys - it seems there are a lot of "car" people in here, so I'll ask my car question.

I have a 2004 Jeep Liberty and the tire jack isn't working very well. I can still use it, but it's very difficult to turn.

I phoned a Jeep dealership and it costs $206 for a new one. I can handle the price, although it seems a bit high. 

I know I can probably buy a cheaper jack, but I want one that fits under the seat like the current one does.

Does anyone have any suggestions on getting a cheaper jack (new or used) or ideally - repairing the one I have?

I can't really see going through the hassle/risk of buying a used one. My preference would be to repair the one I have.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you spray the old jack with WD40? If that fails I would check Princess Auto! You could also try calling junk yards. I'm also sure there are websites that sell authentic OEM parts for less than half the dealership's price. (You'll probably wonder why you ever bought anything from them)

Any hard-core-Jeep-enthusiast I'm sure would recommend a 48" Hi-Lift jack for ~$50 - in case you get stuck in a GTA pothole of course. You always see the Jeep posers driving around with these mounted on their tailgate/roof/bumper/hood - though they also fit nicely under the rear seat protected away from rust and theft. Any farm/auto store should stock these


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, I added some lube. It helped a bit, but not enough.

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll see what I can find.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

If it's the first time, you've used it, they can be natural stiff. Or if you haven't used it in awhile it can start to seize. A good soaking in WD40 and working back and forth will help. Otherwise, it looks like it's a pretty standard scissor jack, just about any one would fit.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

crazyjackcsa said:


> If it's the first time, you've used it, they can be natural stiff. Or if you haven't used it in awhile it can start to seize. A good soaking in WD40 and working back and forth will help. Otherwise, it looks like it's a pretty standard scissor jack, just about any one would fit.


I've been using it for about 7 years. I only bring it out in spring and fall so it doesn't get used regularly. However, I've never had this problem before.

I'll try the WD40 again and see if it helps.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't waste the money.

Like others have said, just soak it in WD40 and turn it back and forth.


----------

